
I Hate the News (2006) - ColinWright
http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/hatethenews
======
cafard
Guy Davenport wrote that the filmmaker Stan Brakhage once decided to skip the
newspapers, and instead read Tacitus with his family over breakfast.

